# I am heartbroken



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I sit here bawling my eyes out, 
My sweet little man passsed away last night.


I feel so empty and it look like Roxy isn't going to make it either.

I miss you already, your sweet little face.

You aren't in pain anymore little man.

We love you Toby...


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was just to young.
I feel your pain and I pray it can be eased, but until then I'll be praying for you.
He will be missed.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

honey, im SO sorry!! I was rooting for him to pull through SO hard last night and all day today.. I feel your pain and I know how much you loved Toby! I didnt even know him yet and i loved him so much! I wish i could do something to make it all better for you!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

im so so so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man.

xxx


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Ohh no   I am so sorry for you I can only imagine how upset you are....I hope Roxy can pull through!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, this is just too much, I'm so very sorry. what a terrible ordeal to go through. I know your little guy knew you did all that you could do, and he knew that you loved him very much. I will send a prayer up to the heavens for your little soul. it is just too sad for words. SORRY


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I can't find the words to tell you how sorry I am that Toby lost his fight with Parvo.
This is devastating news. Although nothing can ease your pain, please know that you 
are in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in Peace little one...


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, so sorry...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, R.I.P little guy. I am praying that Roxie makes it. *big hugs*


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

The only way i can describe the pain, it is as if someone has reached into my chest, pulled out my heart and said you won't be needing this. 

I only found out about 45mins ago, and everytime i see a photo of him or walk past his bowl or think of how he used to sleep with me it cuts like a knife.

Please everbody give your chi's an extra hug for Toby.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no, i cant believe that!
Am so so very sorry to hear this awful news!
I will be thinking of you and Roxy now, really hope she pulls through.
This is just heartbreaking!! 

R.I.P sweet Toby. xxxxxxxx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

sookey said:


> The only way i can describe the pain, it is as if someone has reached into my chest, pulled out my heart and said you won't be needing this.
> 
> I only found out about 45mins ago, and everytime i see a photo of him or walk past his bowl or think of how he used to sleep with me it cuts like a knife.
> 
> Please everbody give your chi's an extra hug for Toby.


I want to do something special for me, but I don't want it to make you cry 
I wanted to draw him for you, but I'm scared to know cause of you saying its hard  
Would you like me to go a head and draw him in his honor?


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

This is the saddest news! I am so sorry for your loss and will pray for Roxy's recovery.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My heart sincerely aches at the mere thought of what you are feeling. Your loss is just beyond any words I could possibly say right now, just know that if I could comfort you in any way.. I would. I pray there is a loved one with you to just wrap you in a quiet hug and hold you while you grieve. The only thing that gets me through the horrible times in life is my personal faith.. I am earnestly praying the Lord will send you healing and comfort. I am so very, very sorry. Blessings, Deb


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!!... I am so sorry to hear this!! I always thought Toby was one of the cutest Chis here... we will miss him...... *HUGS*


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> I want to do something special for me, but I don't want it to make you cry
> I wanted to draw him for you, but I'm scared to know cause of you saying its hard
> Would you like me to go a head and draw him in his honor?


That has made me start crying again but it would be lovely. Thank you very much. xxx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

sookey said:


> That has made me start crying again but it would be lovely. Thank you very much. xxx


I'm sorry, I'll do my best for him.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss sweetie. You and Toby will be in our thoughts. Toby made your life better as did you for Toby and now he can run free where the grass is always green and the sun is always shining with all the other chis who have gone before him where he will be waiting for you to be reunited. Our hearts are with you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh NO!! I am so sorry. I know you are devastated and even though I didn't know Toby, I still FELT like I knew him and I am so sad. Words aren't enough. I'm just sooooooooo sorry.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I am speechless and I am so sorry that you have to experience losing Toby. Keep your head up and know that we are all here for you!! I can't imagine how hard this must be for you, but cherish the moments that you had with Toby..knowing he is up in heaven looking down at you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

toby!!!!  come on roxy pull through


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

In honor of the dear Toby


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank You so much.................it means alot to me.

For everyone who is wondering there is a 50/50 chance for Roxy.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll be praying for you and her.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am soooo sorry, this is so heartbreaking, my heart hurts for you. (((((HUGS))))) to you. I pray that little Roxy can pull thru...R.I.P Toby and run free.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

i am so sorry hun for your loss! :-( rip poor lil toby, you will be sadly missed
my heart is with you and your family
sending prayers that roxy pulls through


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear this, I kept checking your thread and I was really rooting for him.
I can understand your devastation.
Please do something kind for yourself today, and know that it's ok to lose it.

(((hugs)))


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I have lost it in a big way.
My partner came home from work and went and got him from the vet.
I didn't want to see him, so she took him out to my mum and dads and my brother helped bury him next to my parents dog Buster who passed away just before christmas.
I sent his collar and little shirt to be buried with him.
He is at rest now. It doesn't hurt any less. But like people have said to me, it takes time.
I am going to place a statue on top of his grave when i find the right one and i can bring myself to go to his grave.

Thanks everyone, it is nice to know Toby was loved by so many people.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

So so sorry, RIP sweet Toby, he was such a cutie, devastating news, can't imagine what your going through.

Hoping that Roxy will pull through. 

Lynda xx


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

We have had some hopeful news. Roxy is standing up and looking a little better. The vet said there is a good chance for her now. If she makes it through tonight she will most likely make a full recovery.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh 
I'm sooo sorry for you loss
RIP little one


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Toby has passed, you did everything you could for him.
I will be praying that Roxy pulls through - hugs to you.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've just come back from visiting my daughter, so i've only just seen the news.
i'm so sad to hear of the loss of Toby and that Roxy is very ill too.
Toby was a beautiful boy that captured my heart from those very first photos you posted. 
i'm crying as i type.
i truely hope that Roxy pulls through this horrible disease.
*hugs*


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Ember said:


> i've just come back from visiting my daughter, so i've only just seen the news.
> i'm so sad to hear of the loss of Toby and that Roxy is very ill too.
> Toby was a beautiful boy that captured my heart from those very first photos you posted.
> i'm crying as i type.
> ...


Thank you. I never realised how many people Toby was loved by. He had his own little personality that just pulled people in. 
As i have said before we are not the religious type of people, but we are praying so hard that at least one of our babies come back home to us.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My friends dog got very ill with this at around 7 months of age, but he was also about 7 pounds, he did pull through, I am really hoping Roxy makes it for you!
It is amazing how dogs don't even have to be with us very long to keep a permanent place in our hearts.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. Our babies live forever in our hearts.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry, this is just so not fair!!! It's shocking, I just can't imagine how devastated you are! Hugs to you and your family 

I will always remember Toby with his funny faces, R.I.P. little man!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> In honor of the dear Toby


Beautiful work TwilightGirlKay!!!
The picture shows the love in his eyes......


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

As i repeat again Im really sorry and you're in our thoughts. RIP little Toby , Run free! x


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

From Toby

I got to the gate of Heaven today.
I began to miss you terribly, because I heard you cry.

Suddenly there was an angel, and she asked me to enter Heaven's gate.
I asked her if I could stay outside for someone who would be late.
I wouldn't make much noise, you see, I wouldn't bark or howl.
I'll only wait here patiently and play with my tennis ball.

The angel said I could stay right here and wait for you to come.
Because Heaven just wouldn't be Heaven if I went in alone.
So I'll wait right here, you take your time, but keep me in your heart.
Because Heaven just wouldn't be Heaven without you to warm my heart.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

sookey said:


> From Toby
> 
> I got to the gate of Heaven today.
> I began to miss you terribly, because I heard you cry.
> ...



How adorable that brang a little tear to my eyes x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, that's so awful. I'm so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking. I hope your Roxy will be ok. I'll keep her in my thoughts. xx


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't express how sorry I am for Toby's passing, I pray that Roxy continues to improve!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im soo sorry for your loss  rest in peace little one...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

sookey said:


> From Toby
> 
> I got to the gate of Heaven today.
> I began to miss you terribly, because I heard you cry.
> ...


Oh that is the sweetest thing!
Made me teary eyed too. xxx


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I am going to get my dad to engrave it into some wood to put on tobys grave. He is pretty handy with that type of stuff.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

so sorry for your loss
RIP little boy x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. I wish I had the right words to say. My thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP sweet little Toby. You will be missed and always remembered.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So so sorry for your loss. I have no words. Bless you and your family.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear this sad news about your poor Toby! .......(Toby was the name of my first ever chihuahua 27 years ago)


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Toby...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

sookey said:


> From Toby
> 
> I got to the gate of Heaven today.
> I began to miss you terribly, because I heard you cry.
> ...


That just brought tears to my eyes.. its so beautiful. He wouldn't want you to be sad babe.. he would just want you to always love him which you will. He will always have a special place in your heart!! RIP gorgeous little man


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We were hoping Toby would pull through from Parvo. I'm sorry that Roxy may not make it either.  

We know how much you loved and took care of your fur babies. Bella and I send hugs to you and your family during this difficult time. Rest in peace, sweet Toby.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss xxx Daisy, Remy and Millie all send you some licks and cuddles


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry, You must be in agony! I feel for you! Toby was a lovely looking little man,
I am crying myself, Loss is a hurtful thing, No matter if you have had toby for 5 minutes or 15 years! The pain and the loss is there! I am so sorry that you have lost him!


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah Daisy doo
that poem made me cry! It is so heartfelt, The words touched my heart. I did not know Toby, I wish I had! Oh now i am crying!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP Toby. You will be missed!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

sookey said:


> From Toby
> 
> I got to the gate of Heaven today.
> I began to miss you terribly, because I heard you cry.
> ...


I actually started to cry when I read this. Thank you so much for sharing it with us. Its very beautiful. *Hugs*


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I totally didn't see this thread until now!! I'm so so sorry for your loss.  I can't even imagine how heartbroken you all must be. You'll be in my thoughts.....


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.He was a sweet and handsome boy.Love the poem.It is really sweet.


----------

